# Codesys  (Wago) und OPC



## Tennar (1 März 2006)

Problem: Im CodesysProjekt wird die Symboltabelle abgelegt. Beim Configurieren eines beliebigen clients werden aber die Items nicht gefunden. Der zugehörige OPC-Server ist aber gestartet. Woran kann das liegen?

Gibt es vieleicht eine andere Anleitung für das einrichten von OPC mit Codesys als die in der Hilfedatei genannte?


----------



## M_o_t (6 März 2006)

Hallo, 
ich weiß zwar nicht wie es in der Hilfedatei beschrieben ist. In Projekt Optionen-> Symbolfile konfigurieren, dann gewünschte Objektlisten markieren und dann die Auswahl "anhaken", und mit Ok bestätigen, danach am besten die .sym und .sdb mal im Projektverzeichniss löschen, Projekt übersetzen und übertragen.

Gruß
M_o_t


----------

